# Eva's Haircut..please don't cry Auntie Sylvia



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I took 3 " off the length..it's not perfect..I may cut a little more next time..it is very hard to do with shears..it is so much easier to deal with now and thank you Auntie Cathy(elly) for telling me about " Kinky Curly Knot"..it is perfect for Eva's coat and makes a big difference...that stuff is awesome!!! Thanks to everyone for the pics and ideas..I hope ya'll think this is a good cut for her. 








Before







After


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

She looks great! What a lovely thick coat she has


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Aw she looks really cute. It's not too short, I love it. You do your own grooming right? You did a great job!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

She looks gorgeous


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Awww, she still looks as gorgeous as ever! :wub: April you did a great job with Eva's coat, i still can't get over how much coat that girl had or still has.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

You did a great job!! I am glad you like Kinky Curly knot today. You are very brave, I would be scared to death to cut Whitneys or Mercedes coat.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I forgot to say she is BEAUTIFUL:wub::wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

April, super job!! She looks gorgeous and has a beautiful thick coat. It's still long but so nicely cut. :aktion033:


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

I think Eva looks wonderful April. You did a really really good job. I thought it was professional!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh April, she looks so beautiful...no tears here. You did a fabulous job:chili:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Great job, girlfriend.:chili::chili: And Eva STILL has a ton of hair. :w00t: She looks fabulous. :wub::wub:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Eva looks beautiful!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I think Eva looks beautiful. It actually almost looks like she still has a full coat without the maintenance for you! Win-Win!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

April you did a fantastic job on her and she is just as adorable as ever. Want to come visit Ben and give him a trim???


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Gasp! GORGEOUS!!! April, great job! I think Eva's coat still looks lengthy and beautiful . Wahoo! I know it'a scary to put shears to the coat . Love it! :wub:


----------



## SamiPix (Oct 16, 2012)

Wow, she's styling and profiling... April when AzureBelle grows some of her hair back, you wanna come over and do hers for me...? 

Suz


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Wow! She's a little stunner! What a great coat. Looks like you did a fantastic job!!

P.S. What is Kinky Curly knot and where do you get it and what is it for??? Please share!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Wow!! It's fantastic!!! You did a beautiful job!!!! You thinkin' of moving to south jersey anytime soon????


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

WOW,WOW,WOW!!!!!!!:thumbsup:.Eva's groom looks totally professional. When I first saw the pics I thought it was the "before" pics. She looks gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

She looks wonderful, such a pretty girl.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

April, you did a GREAT job! Eva looks awesome!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh Eva looks so gorgeous and you did a fantastic job. I have to admit, I truly envy you for keeping her in a rather long coat. I just do not have the patience with the upkeep anymore for Chrissy.


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Very nice!! Wanna come to our house and do Spookie?


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

I really like the cut! It's cute! :wub:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

pammy4501 said:


> Wow! She's a little stunner! What a great coat. Looks like you did a fantastic job!!
> 
> P.S. What is Kinky Curly knot and where do you get it and what is it for??? Please share!


Kinky Curly knot today is a leave in conditioner:thumbsup:it works great on tangles and mats. You can buy it at target or order on line.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Orla said:


> She looks great! What a lovely thick coat she has


Thanks, Orla.. 


Furbabies mom said:


> Aw she looks really cute. It's not too short, I love it. You do your own grooming right? You did a great job!


Yes, I do my own...thank you, Deborah 


Grace'sMom said:


> She looks gorgeous


Thank you..
the 


mysugarbears said:


> Awww, she still looks as gorgeous as ever! :wub: April you did a great job with Eva's coat, i still can't get over how much coat that girl had or still has.


 Thanks, Debbie..I know it doesn't look like I took off much..you should see the piles of hair in the garbage can.:HistericalSmiley: Yep, she still has a ton of hair! 


elly said:


> You did a great job!! I am glad you like Kinky Curly knot today. You are very brave, I would be scared to death to cut Whitneys or Mercedes coat.


 Thank you, Cathy..I have been doing my own for years...but I gave quite a few bad cuts in the beginning.



elly said:


> I forgot to say she is BEAUTIFUL:wub::wub::wub::wub::wub:


Awe, you are sweet..thanks



Zoe's Mom88 said:


> April, super job!! She looks gorgeous and has a beautiful thick coat. It's still long but so nicely cut. :aktion033:


Thank you so much, Barbara..I may take a little more off but will stick with this cut..



LuvMyBoys said:


> I think Eva looks wonderful April. You did a really really good job. I thought it was professional!


Thank you..I was nervous about it..it's a lot harder to cut a thick coat..I had to do it in sections..



Sylie said:


> Oh April, she looks so beautiful...no tears here. You did a fabulous job:chili:


Thanks...I am happy you approve!



Snowbody said:


> Great job, girlfriend.:chili::chili: And Eva STILL has a ton of hair. :w00t: She looks fabulous. :wub::wub:


Thanks, Sue..she still does have a ton of hair but her tummy is neked. 


Ladysmom said:


> Eva looks beautiful!


Thank you, Marj..



LJSquishy said:


> I think Eva looks beautiful. It actually almost looks like she still has a full coat without the maintenance for you! Win-Win!


Thank you..it is a lot easier



TLR said:


> April you did a fantastic job on her and she is just as adorable as ever. Want to come visit Ben and give him a trim???


I would consider that a great honor, Tracey..Ben has a gorgeous coat!



hoaloha said:


> Gasp! GORGEOUS!!! April, great job! I think Eva's coat still looks lengthy and beautiful . Wahoo! I know it'a scary to put shears to the coat . Love it! :wub:


Thank you, Marisa



SamiPix said:


> Wow, she's styling and profiling... April when AzureBelle grows some of her hair back, you wanna come over and do hers for me...?
> 
> Suz


Sure..I would be delighted..



pammy4501 said:


> Wow! She's a little stunner! What a great coat. Looks like you did a fantastic job!!Thank you so much, Pam
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

April -- you did a great job. Eva looks soooooooooooooo gorgeous.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

You did a great job, April. Eva looks wonderful!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

April she looks great. You did a good job!


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Beautiful job. I don't think it's too short. She's beautiful!!!!


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

She is adorable!:wub: You did a great job!!:aktion033:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I think Eva's haircut is perfect ... She looks adorable!!!:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Lacie's Mom said:


> April -- you did a great job. Eva looks soooooooooooooo gorgeous.


Thank you, Lynn:wub:



Madison's Mom said:


> Beautiful!


Thanks, Glenda



Bailey&Me said:


> You did a great job, April. Eva looks wonderful!


Thank you:wub:



sassy's mommy said:


> April she looks great. You did a good job!


Thank you, Pat!



ladodd said:


> Beautiful job. I don't think it's too short. She's beautiful!!!!


Thank you so much..



Leila'sMommy said:


> She is adorable!:wub: You did a great job!!:aktion033:


Thanks!



Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> I think Eva's haircut is perfect ... She looks adorable!!!:wub::wub::wub:


Thank you, dear Marie


----------

